# Unikon Clock for sale



## ctracer (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a Unikon Pigeon Clock for sale that I used for two seasons. Only getting rid of it because my club is changing systems. In includes 50 bands. $650 and free shipping, but I will only ship in the US. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Clock*

You can try to sell it on this website: WWW.PigeonBreed.Com free classifieds as well.


----------



## dchilders (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm sure it's too late, but yes, I am interested. Please email me with a response:

[email protected]


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a new bricon I will trade [email protected]


----------

